# Spinnen erfolgreich abwehren?



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen

Ich weiss nicht weshalb, aber seit ich in dieser Wohnung im September eingezogen bin, habe ich 3 Spinnen gesehen die waren so braun/schwarz. Würde sagen dunkles braun und so 2-4cm gross.
Habe in der Wohnung, da es eine Dachwohnung im 3.OG ist, eine kleine Abstellkammer im Wohnzimmer also an der Wand ist ein teil dafür getrennt. Und zwar komplett getrennt vom Wohnzimmer nur eine kleine Türe ist der einzige Zugang von und zum Wohnzimmer. 
Da drin ist auch der Wasserboiler aber der Raum ist nicht gerade gut isoliert, ich weiss nicht mal ob der Wasserboiler auch aussen Warm ist oder nach aussen so geschützt ist das die Kälte nichts ausmacht.

Habe jedoch bis jetzt da drin keine weitere Spinnen gesehen aber es sind auch viele Sachen da drin, sollte mal einiges wegschmeissen. 

Habe die heutige Spinne mit dem Staubsauger eingesaugt und manche sagen im Internet das sie wieder rauskrabbelt, andere aber das sie so stark durch den Sauger gewirbelt wird das sie sofort tot ist.

Jemand gute Ideen um diese Mistviecher fernzuhalten ? 

Ausser irgendwo umziehen wo es das ganze Jahr kalt ist was sie nicht vertragen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

Ein brauchbarer Schutz wäre schon mal Fliegengitter an alle Fenster und immer schön die Bude putzen incl. Spukecken


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein brauchbarer Schutz wäre schon mal Fliegengitter an alle Fenster und immer schön die Bude putzen incl. Spukecken


 
Fliegengitter jetzt im Winter? Werde mich mal in einem Baumarkt umsehen müssen, wenn es um diese Jahreszeit sowas hat dann da.
Was für Spukecken denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja für gewöhnlich die dunklen runden Ecken wo sich ein putzen kaum lohnt da man es quasi fast nie sieht. Den Staubsauger vergiss aber, da lachen die drüber


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja für gewöhnlich die dunklen runden Ecken wo sich ein putzen kaum lohnt da man es quasi fast nie sieht. Den Staubsauger vergiss aber, da lachen die drüber


 
Ach die können lachen?  Ich bezweifle stark das sie den Sauger überleben die werden mit einer Riesen Wucht gegen die Wände des Behälters gedrückt, meiner ist ein Beutelloser  Sauger.  

Habe den gerade eben geleert und so wie der Behälter ausschaut, überlebt da nix was da rein kommt. 
Der Behälter hat so eine, wie soll ich dem sagen, Stelle an dem erst alles vorbei muss. Es geht nix direkt rein sondern muss erst noch an der Seite des Behälters durch.
Die Spinne habe ich auf den ersten Blick nicht gefunden aber da war auch eine Menge Staub schon drin, bezweifle das sie noch ganz ist.


----------



## Gothic1806 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hast du eine Ahnung was die abkönnen hab mal eine runtergespült im Lokus eine Stunde später war sie wieder da sind genau so schlimm wie die Stubenfliege .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2013)

Spinnen kommen immer wieder, sich dauerhaft dagegen wehren, also dass an 365 Tagen im Jahr keine einzige mehr auftaucht, ist schlichtweg nicht möglich.

Wichtig ist, nach Möglichkeit die Quellen auszumerzen, d.h. Nester ausfindig machen und beseitigen (gerade bei Zitterspinnen ganz extrem wichtig).

Ich aber würde die Viecher ehrlichgesagt in Ruhe lassen, denn die fressen Fliegen, Mücken und sonstiges Ungeziefer, nur wenn's halt wirklich lästig ist, vernichten.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung was die abkönnen hab mal eine runtergespült im Lokus eine Stunde später war sie wieder da sind genau so schlimm wie die Stubenfliege .
> 
> 
> Mfg  Markus


 
Ohje dann ist mit der Fliegenklatsche tot hauen immer noch das beste aber irgendwie sind die immer so schnell 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Spinnen kommen immer wieder, sich dauerhaft dagegen wehren, also dass an 365 Tagen im Jahr keine einzige mehr auftaucht, ist schlichtweg nicht möglich.
> 
> Wichtig ist, nach Möglichkeit die Quellen auszumerzen, d.h. Nester ausfindig machen und beseitigen (gerade bei Zitterspinnen ganz extrem wichtig).
> 
> Ich aber würde die Viecher ehrlichgesagt in Ruhe lassen, denn die fressen Fliegen, Mücken und sonstiges Ungeziefer, nur wenn's halt wirklich lästig ist, vernichten.


 
Das es nicht möglich, das ist mir besonders im Sommer klar aber im Winter möchte ich doch wirklich endlich mal Ruhe haben.
Nester können es schon sein aber da muss ich genauer suchen, jedenfalls erst nach Weihnachten.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2013)

Spinnen in der Wohnung sind cool. Da kommt wenigstens kein anderes Zeugs. Würde ich mir nie Sorgen drum machen!


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. Dezember 2013)

Da fällt mir was zu ein ^^

www rofl to spinne toeten geht daneben1 - YouTube


----------



## GameTwist (23. Dezember 2013)

Also die neueren Staubsauger haben alle so einen Schutz das da nichts wieder zurück kommt. 

Ich habe so leider auch keine Tipps weiter gegen diese dämlichen Viecher.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Spinnen in der Wohnung sind cool. Da kommt wenigstens kein anderes Zeugs. Würde ich mir nie Sorgen drum machen!


 
Ich hatte mal eine an der Wand gleich beim Bett, ist lange her und nicht in dieser Wohnung, aber die musste Weg.

Ich finde es nun mal nicht ok wenn irgendwo Spinnen oder Insekten allgemein sind, habe sie noch nie gemocht und werde sie auch nie mögen. JA ich weiss der Dschungel wird nie was für mich. 



GameTwist schrieb:


> Also die neueren Staubsauger haben alle so einen Schutz das da nichts wieder zurück kommt.
> 
> Ich habe so leider auch keine Tipps weiter gegen diese dämlichen Viecher.


 

Was für einen Schutz meinst du genau? 

Meiner ist Beutellos und da muss alles erst von vorne wo es reinkommt nach Rechts und erst dann bleibt es drin.


----------



## Razor2408 (23. Dezember 2013)

Spinnen wirst du in Häusern oder bestimmten Orten von Wohnungen niemals ganz los. Ich wohne in einem zweistöckigen Einfamilienhaus (ca. 200m² mit Balkon) und räume regelmäßig welche weg. Ganz unpraktisch sind sie aber nicht, denn sie "säubern" die Räume von anderen Ungeziefer, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde. Und sie tun auch nix, sehen halt grässlich aus, mir kommt auch jedes mal die Gänsehaut.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Spinnen wirst du in Häusern oder bestimmten Orten von Wohnungen niemals ganz los. Ich wohne in einem zweistöckigen Einfamilienhaus (ca. 200m² mit Balkon) und räume regelmäßig welche weg. Ganz unpraktisch sind sie aber nicht, denn sie "säubern" die Räume von anderen Ungeziefer, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde. Und sie tun auch nix, sehen halt grässlich aus, mir kommt auch jedes mal die Gänsehaut.


 
Klar fressen sie Insekten aber ich mag sie trotzdem nicht und daran ändert sich bei mir nix.
Ist nicht so das ich Angst vor denen habe, mir ist mal sogar ohne das ich es gemerkt hatte, eine am Arm hochgekrabelt und sowas möchte ich nun wirklich nicht haben.


----------



## GameTwist (23. Dezember 2013)

Yahoo Nachrichten - Aktuelle Nachrichten & Meldungen

Da, also mir ist auch noch nie eine aus dem Staubsauger rausgekrabbelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Yahoo Nachrichten - Aktuelle Nachrichten & Meldungen
> 
> Da, also mir ist auch noch nie eine aus dem Staubsauger rausgekrabbelt.


 
Hier steht was von 85kmh und bei Galileo auf Pro7 haben die mal 220kmh gesagt, naja ich kann die Geschwindigkeit sogar regulieren. 
Wenn der nur schon auf halb ist und ich mal etwas einsauge was nicht soll, dann muss ich schon daran ziehen, mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit saugst du alles ein was vor das Rohr kommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

Lavendel sollen die nicht sonderlich mögen, da könnte man die Hütte Knietief mit fluten. Hilft nur nicht wenn die sich die Nase zu halten


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lavendel sollen die nicht sonderlich mögen, da könnte man die Hütte Knietief mit fluten. Hilft nur nicht wenn die sich die Nase zu halten


 
Mit einem Bein die Nase zu halten und mit 7 laufen? Ahja das machen die sicher


----------



## GameTwist (23. Dezember 2013)

Nene, das geht nicht so leicht, die haben doch immer 8 Beine, Augen.. dann haben die bestimmt auch 8 Nasen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. Dezember 2013)

Sich komplett von "Ungeziefer" in der Wohnung zu befreien ist eine Lebensaufgabe und nicht möglich.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Sich komplett von "Ungeziefer" in der Wohnung zu befreien ist eine Lebensaufgabe und nicht möglich.


 
Ist mir schon klar, ausser du machst jeden Tag sauber und sowas gibt es wohl eher nur im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Dezember 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, ausser du machst jeden Tag sauber und sowas gibt es wohl eher nur im Krankenhaus.


 
Oder bei Zwangsneurotikern  Aber wenn man jeden Tag die Bude blitzeblank putzt, hat man irgendwann mal größere Probleme als es Spinnen jemals sein könnten.


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Dezember 2013)

Seit dem ich eine Hauskatze habe, sah ich nie wieder eine Spinne! Fliegende Insekten werden gekonnt von der Katze geninjat!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Seit dem ich eine Hauskatze habe, sah ich nie wieder eine Spinne! Fliegende Insekten werden gekonnt von der Katze geninjat!


 
Springt die etwa nach den Viechern oder was?


----------



## mmayr (23. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du sie schluckst, kommt sie garantiert nicht mehr. Magensäure überleben sie nicht.
 Du kannst auch ganze Nester verdrücken, oder die toten Spinnen an gut einsehbaren Stellen aufspießen und ausstellen. Sollte abschreckend auf die anderen Viecher wirken!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2013)

Man könnte auch die Fenster rauswerfen da Piepmätze diese Snacks lieben, Geckos futtern die auch wenn nix anders in Reichweite ist


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

mmayr schrieb:


> Wenn du sie schluckst, kommt sie garantiert nicht mehr. Magensäure überleben sie nicht.
> Du kannst auch ganze Nester verdrücken, oder die toten Spinnen an gut einsehbaren Stellen aufspießen und ausstellen. Sollte abschreckend auf die anderen Viecher wirken!


 
 Da entferne ich die Spinnen lieber als sie als Abschreckmittel da zu lassen.


----------



## HairforceOne (23. Dezember 2013)

Spinnen überleben Staubsauger nicht. Auch wenn die Viecher hartnäckig sind.

Die werden in diesem "geriffelten" Schlauch so stark an die jeweiligen Rillen geschleuderte, das sie bereit im Schlauch sterben, weil denen die Gliedmaßen abgerissen werden.

Dazu kommt dann noch das Vakuum im Behälter selbst. Da werden die in sich zusammen gedrückt. Rauskrabbeln ist da nicht. An sich für die Spinne ein unglaublich qualvoller Tod.

Ich hab selber Arachnophobie aber mit dem Staubsauger mach ich die Dinger trotzdem nicht weg, das ist selbst mir zuwider. - Also Becher und Pappe und dann iwie so...

Aber abwehren ist immer sehr schwierig... Spinnen fühlen sich bekanntlich überall wohl.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Spinnen überleben Staubsauger nicht. Auch wenn die Viecher hartnäckig sind.
> 
> Die werden in diesem "geriffelten" Schlauch so stark an die jeweiligen Rillen geschleuderte, dann die bereit im Schlauch sterben, weil denen die Gliedmaßen abgerissen werden.
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde es nach Weihnachten mal mit Lavendel versuchen, habe dazu sogar schon eine Seite gefunden die sich nur mit Lavendel beschäftigt, sogar mit den Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Rizoma (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann dir einen Tip geben wir haben mittlerweile 3 Katzen und da kommt es hin und wieder vor das diese auch mal Flöhe nach hause bringt dadurch sind wir auf das hier gestoßen Amazon.de: ungeziefer fogger: Haustier das zeug wirkt gegen alles was so in einer Wohnung rum Kriechen und Fliegen kann. 
Die Anwendung ist recht einfach. alles was mit Lebensmittel zu tun oder Kontakt hat in Sicherheit bringen. Dann den Fogger aufstellen und sich entleeren lassen dabei für 2-3h die Wohnung verlassen wenn du wieder kommst gut durchlüften und alles Gründlich absaugen Arbeitsflächen der Küche oder Tische nochmal naß abwischen und dann solltest du ne ganze weile Insektenfrei leben. Natürlich 100%´igen Schutz wird es nie geben.

Die Dinger gibt es natürlich nicht nur online sondern auch im örtlichem Zoofachgeschäft


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einen Tip geben wir haben mittlerweile 3 Katzen und da kommt es hin und wieder vor das diese auch mal Flöhe nach hause bringt dadurch sind wir auf das hier gestoßen Amazon.de: ungeziefer fogger: Haustier das zeug wirkt gegen alles was so in einer Wohnung rum Kriechen und Fliegen kann.
> Die Anwendung ist recht einfach. alles was mit Lebensmittel zu tun oder Kontakt hat in Sicherheit bringen. Dann den Fogger aufstellen und sich entleeren lassen dabei für 2-3h die Wohnung verlassen wenn du wieder kommst gut durchlüften und alles Gründlich absaugen Arbeitsflächen der Küche oder Tische nochmal naß abwischen und dann solltest du ne ganze weile Insektenfrei leben. Natürlich 100%´igen Schutz wird es nie geben.
> 
> Die Dinger gibt es natürlich nicht nur online sondern auch im örtlichem Zoofachgeschäft


 
Der Sprühautomat Verwirrt den Käufer, jede Menge Positive aber auch Negative Bewertungen, schwer zu sagen ob es hilft.
Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp, 100% gibt es wirklich nicht ich weiss


----------



## troppa (23. Dezember 2013)

LoL, Spinnen ersticken im Staubsauger nicht mehr nicht weniger. Wenn ich Biounterricht nicht gänzlich eingeschlafen bin haben die Luftröhren am Körper (oder Beinen?! is au Wurscht) wo Sauerstoff direkt ins Blut aufgenommen, wird wie Käfer und so. Wenn du die einsaugt und im Staubbeutel unter dem Dreck begraben werden ersticken sie einfach.

Naja, 3 Spinnen in 3 Monaten ist doch kein schlechter Schnitt. Wenn die Wohnung normal sauber ist und kein benutzen Anziehsachen oder Müllhaufen rumliegen, würd ich mir da mal überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Ich wohn in nem 50 Jahre altem Haus und ich seh jede Woche, beim Saugen, Spinnen, die ich mit dem Staubsauger bekämpfe.


----------



## xActionx (24. Dezember 2013)

Saug zuerst die Spinne und dann mal paar Scherben oder rasierklingen ein  Die krabbelt nie mehr wo hin.


----------



## Rizoma (24. Dezember 2013)

Die Negativen Bewertungen kann ich nicht wirklich nach vollziehen Flöhe sind ja etwas resistenter als Spinnen und wir haben unsere Flöhe immer nach einer Anwendung weg bekommen keine Ahnung was die gemacht haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2013)

xActionx schrieb:


> Saug zuerst die Spinne und dann mal paar Scherben oder rasierklingen ein  Die krabbelt nie mehr wo hin.


 
Da kannst du sie ja gleich mit der Fliegenklatsche erledigen und sie so "entsorgen".



Rizoma schrieb:


> Die Negativen Bewertungen kann ich nicht wirklich nach vollziehen Flöhe sind ja etwas resistenter als Spinnen und wir haben unsere Flöhe immer nach einer Anwendung weg bekommen keine Ahnung was die gemacht haben.


 
Bei mir geht es ja nicht um Flöhe und die sieht man ja nicht so leicht wie Spinnen


----------



## pagani-s (24. Dezember 2013)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Yahoo Nachrichten - Aktuelle Nachrichten & Meldungen
> 
> Da, also mir ist auch noch nie eine aus dem Staubsauger rausgekrabbelt.




bei uns geht das garnicht das eine rauskommt^^
hab nen vorwerk kobold ... da ist bevor der dreck in den beutel kommt nochn kleines rädchen das den mist zerkleinert.

wenn man spinnen im klo runterspülen will muss man die am besten in klopapier einpacken und das dann schön zusammenfalten. gegenfalls drauftreten oder schlagen. dann kommt da auch nix mehr ausm klo zurück.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich brauche die Wohnung aber noch  Und alles was darin ist, ausser Spinnen


----------



## keinnick (24. Dezember 2013)

Hol Dir ne Katze. Seit ich meinen Kater habe, sehe ich von den Viechern nix mehr (ich glaube der frisst die Dinger).


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hol Dir ne Katze. Seit ich meinen Kater habe, sehe ich von den Viechern nix mehr (ich glaube der frisst die Dinger).


 
Werde ich mir mal überlegen, hoffe nur das er mir nicht die Wohnung auf den Kopf stellt. Wie ich eine Katze halten muss das kann ich bei Freunden fragen, die haben viele Stubentiger.


----------



## keinnick (24. Dezember 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Werde ich mir mal überlegen, hoffe nur das er mir nicht die Wohnung auf den Kopf stellt. Wie ich eine Katze halten muss das kann ich bei Freunden fragen, die haben viele Stubentiger.


 
Die sind auch anspruchsloser als man vielleicht denkt. Und man hat viel Freude mit denen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jemand gute Ideen um diese Mistviecher fernzuhalten ?


 
Was hast du gegen Spinnen?
Das sind sehr nützliche Tiere. Die jagen alles weg, was mehr als 4 Beine hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die sind auch anspruchsloser als man vielleicht denkt. Und man hat viel Freude mit denen.



Dann würde ich doch eher Spinnen halten, die kann man auch lange unbeaufsichtigt lassen, machen keinen Lärm und riechen nicht. Die Futterkosten sind auch erfreulich niedrig


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die sind auch anspruchsloser als man vielleicht denkt. Und man hat viel Freude mit denen.


 
Ist doch toll, ich als Single habe dann eine "Freundin" 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch eher Spinnen halten, die kann man auch lange unbeaufsichtigt lassen, machen keinen Lärm und riechen nicht. Die Futterkosten sind auch erfreulich niedrig


 
Da hast du Recht, die kosten nix aber mit Spinnen spielen ist doch nicht so einfach. 

Naja, ich bin erstmal weg und wünsche allen Fröhliche Spinnenfreie  Weihnachten


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

Angeblich ist man nie weiter als 10 Meter von ner Spinne weg. Egal, was man macht...


----------



## Two-Face (24. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Angeblich ist man nie weiter als 10 Meter von ner Spinne weg. Egal, was man macht...


 Angeblich isst man ja auch im Jahr durchschnittlich versehentlich 7 Spinnen. Also das finde ich schon sehr komisch. Ich mein ernsthaft, wieso denn 7? Könnten doch auch genauso gut durchschnittlich 2, 3, 10 oder auch keine sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Dezember 2013)

@TE: Bist du eigentlich ein Arachnophobiker?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist doch toll, ich als Single habe dann eine "Freundin"



Meine Freundin hat zumindest nur zwei Beine. 
Dafür kann ich sie aber aufblasen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Angeblich isst man ja auch im Jahr durchschnittlich versehentlich 7 Spinnen. Also das finde ich schon sehr komisch. Ich mein ernsthaft, wieso denn 7? Könnten doch auch genauso gut durchschnittlich 2, 3, 10 oder auch keine sein.


 
Angeblich essen wir durchschnittlich 12kg Käse pro Jahr.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> @TE: Bist du eigentlich ein Arachnophobiker?


 
Nein sonst würde ich mich vor ihnen fürchten und das tu ich nicht will sie aber trotzdem weghaben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat zumindest nur zwei Beine.
> Dafür kann ich sie aber aufblasen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann viel spass mit deiner Freundin, braucht so auch wenig Platz


----------



## pagani-s (24. Dezember 2013)

eine etwas kostspieligere variante wäre es die spiennen mit nem glas zu fangen und das glas in einem karton mit der post an jemanden verschicken der die viecher mag oder auch nicht^^


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2013)

pagani-s schrieb:


> eine etwas kostspieligere variante wäre es die spiennen mit nem glas zu fangen und das glas in einem karton mit der post an jemanden verschicken der die viecher mag oder auch nicht^^


 
 so fies will ich nicht sein oder etwa doch


----------



## Atma (25. Dezember 2013)

Staubsauger ist einfach die sicherste/unkomplizierteste Methode. Im Staubsauger entsteht in Relation zur Größe der hier lebenden Spinnen ein derart starker Unterdruck im Beutel/Auffangbehälter, dass es die förmlich zerreißt. Das kann keine Spinne überleben . Bei mir sind auch schon so manche Spinnen den Staubsauger-Tod gestorben.


----------

